# Hybino, super hybino



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

I've seen lots of hybinos recently, but no differentiation between super, or just hybino, surely by now someone has bred a super hybino. A hybino, to a hybino (assuming they are hypo albino) would produce a super hypo albino?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Most people don't bother to make the distinction.

A "good" Hybino will be a super hypo albino anyway.


----------



## abdnreps (Mar 6, 2008)

why is it that some websites say a sunglow is just a hypo/albino.. and some say its a hypo/tangerine/carrot tail/albino?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Most hypos ARE tangerine and carrottailed


----------



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re*

A hybino is a super hypo x albino then the best looking babies (hets) bred to acheive the desired results. 

To be honest, this is a pretty long winded way to make hybinos these days as you could just get two hybinos as genetically hybino x hybino = hybino. I imagine that most are produced this way now, hence there isn't such thing as a superhybino.

Its selective breeding that gives you the best colours. Sunglow is a name used for the best bybinos, although it seems to be used more commonly.

The whole sunglow/hybino thing is, therefore, a mixture of genetics and selective breeding and the variation in the geckos available shows this well. 

The Urban Gecko website shows off some of the nicer sunglows available (the the tangerine tornado line is an excellent example of selective breeding improving on genetics- I am of the opinion these are still hybinos as far as genetics are concerned), I will leave you to find some not so good examples for yourself,


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

GeckoMorphs said:


> A hybino is a super hypo x albino then the best looking babies (hets) bred to acheive the desired results.
> 
> To be honest, this is a pretty long winded way to make hybinos these days as you could just get two hybinos as genetically hybino x hybino = hybino. I imagine that most are produced this way now, hence there isn't such thing as a superhybino.
> 
> ...


 
Tangerine tornados being selectively bred means i may stumble across a mutation in my breeding and i could theoretically come up with a potentially nicer one doesn't it?


----------



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re*



Mujician said:


> Tangerine tornados being selectively bred means i may stumble across a mutation in my breeding and i could theoretically come up with a potentially nicer one doesn't it?


Some morphs are completley random, e.g. the original albinos or the giants produced by Ron Tremper. Others are designed by combining morphs together, e.g. aptors/raptors. Others are selectively bred, i.e. nicest x nicest, breeding back to parents and so on. There are so many morphs that most are a combination of all these methods at some point.

It looks to me that the urban gecko had a nice sunglow line, out popped a very pretty tangerine one, they held it back and the tangerines showed in the offspring. As they have a reputation they labelled it tangerine tornado and there we have it... a new line! 

If you're lucky enough to have something special hatch or put in the work then you could create your own unique morph, Ray Hine did it with the Carrot Tails. The main reason the big breeders are more likely to have something special hatch has alot to do with the sheer numbers they breed... doesn't mean it can't happen though.


----------

